# Towing Mirrors on 1994 Chevy



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Towing-Manu...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5656f67404&vxp=mtr

It says on ebay these will fit but I want to check with you guys to make sure. Has anybody tried these? I want to know if they will bolt right up to the factory set up with no modifications. They are manual mirrors so there is no wiring or anything. 1994 Chevy K2500 Silverado RCLB. Also does anybody have pictures of these on there GMT400 trucks? Thanks.


----------



## 1997chevy (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is a whole thread about them from gmt400.com

Finally! GMT800 style towing mirrors on GMT400. http://www.gmt400.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2407


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I got a set on my rig . I love them



Way cheaper then I payed for them too...


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks guys. Just bought them.


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

xgiovannix12;1824195 said:


> I got a set on my rig . I love them
> 
> 
> 
> Way cheaper then I payed for them too...


Looks like you have the turn signals on yours. Are they power too? Mine are just manual folding mirrors that's probably why yours cost more. I got them installed today. Is a little bit of vibration normal in the mirrors? It's nothing major, I can definitely live with it but just wanted to see if you experienced the same.


----------



## 1997chevy (Jan 7, 2014)

DVF Land & Lawn;1824925 said:


> Looks like you have the turn signals on yours. Are they power too? Mine are just manual folding mirrors that's probably why yours cost more. I got them installed today. Is a little bit of vibration normal in the mirrors? It's nothing major, I can definitely live with it but just wanted to see if you experienced the same.


I know you are not asking me but from everyone that has installed them, yes some vibration is normal. Supposedly it's due to the thin metal where it mounts on the door flexing


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

1997chevy;1824973 said:


> I know you are not asking me but from everyone that has installed them, yes some vibration is normal. Supposedly it's due to the thin metal where it mounts on the door flexing


Cool. Thanks for the reply. They are already way better than the old ones. Definitely a good decision.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mine are power and have the blinkers and parking lights. Yes the manuals do vibrate down the road but nothing major. 

I gotta admit its the best decision I ever made too


----------

